# Tren a kick in



## Whicked-impulse (Sep 14, 2020)

just curious, this is my first time using tren at all running tren a .6ml ed and 250mg test ew. Only on my 6th day and ik test c takes a few weeks to build up in the body. But what about the tren? I always heard a couple days to a week for it to kick in full. I feel nothing different, nothing changed noticably while at the gym. No extra hunger. Nothing. Am i just a person who went with what others said and believed it to be rolling at the first week or does it actualy take a little longer?


----------



## Megatron28 (Sep 14, 2020)

How many milligrams of Tren are you taking per day?  tren Acetate has a pretty short half life so it kicks in quickly.  I can't remember the calcs off hand, but you should be approaching saturation levels by the end of one week on the acetate ester.

In the gym the only thing you would really notice is feeling a little stronger and being able to pump out an extra few reps more than you usually can.  Just like any steroid, there isn't this sudden feeling that overcomes you.

You should also be noticing increased libido.  Maybe some trouble sleeping 8 hours.  And the other typical tren side effects but I typically don't see them pop up until I have been on tren for several weeks or more.


----------



## Spongy (Sep 14, 2020)

For me it hits full force around day 10 or 11, and it's not subtle.  It almost feels like it hits all at once.


----------



## Whicked-impulse (Sep 14, 2020)

Megatron28 said:


> How many milligrams of Tren are you taking per day?  tren Acetate has a pretty short half life so it kicks in quickly.  I can't remember the calcs off hand, but you should be approaching saturation levels by the end of one week on the acetate ester.
> 
> In the gym the only thing you would really notice is feeling a little stronger and being able to pump out an extra few reps more than you usually can.  Just like any steroid, there isn't this sudden feeling that overcomes you.
> 
> You should also be noticing increased libido.  Maybe some trouble sleeping 8 hours.  And the other typical tren side effects but I typically don't see them pop up until I have been on tren for several weeks or more.



60mg a day


----------



## Whicked-impulse (Sep 14, 2020)

Spongy said:


> For me it hits full force around day 10 or 11, and it's not subtle.  It almost feels like it hits all at once.



does it build up or is it just piw in your face? Im between my stuff is fake or it just guna all hit at once


----------



## Rhino99 (Sep 14, 2020)

For me it takes a few weeks to start feeling it and like 5-6 to start noticing it.
I will say though for a first timer I think 420mg a week is too much. When those sides kick in, especially on your first run it's a mental fuk show. Took me a couple runs with it to learn how to deal.
My .02 is to do 250 - 275mg a week and see how it goes, plus keep your E2 in check.

With all that said, everyone is different you'll need to pay attention and be mindful along the way.


----------



## CJ (Sep 14, 2020)

Whicked-impulse said:


> 60mg a day



You're starting really high, in my opinion. 

I've run it twice, first was 50mg every other day, second was 70mg every other day.

If I ever run it again, I won't go any higher.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Sep 14, 2020)

Around 2 wks is when I start to notice! 75mg EOD is working well for me! I'd say 60 Ed is a bit much to start off with? Thts just my opinion!


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 15, 2020)

It takes 4-5 half lives of anything to reach a steady state plasma level.  It starts working g when you inject, but to reach that steady state takes the aforementioned time.  The half life of ace is about 3 days.  So 12-15 days to reach that steady state plasma level.  

When do guys say they feel the test kick in in the gym.  Most say 4-5 weeks.  Do the math for cyp or enth, it works out to that 4-5 half live.  

This is pharmacology 101.

You may notice other effects sooner, as I said, stuff starts working right away.  It doesn't lie dormant until suddenly kicks in.  

And just a question, why are you pinning 60 mg every day.  Why not stick yourself less and do 100 mg every other day?


----------



## Geowolf73 (Sep 15, 2020)

I have always noticed the difference within a week at 50mg eod. If you're not feeling it within 2 weeks there may be a quality issue. Should be noticeably stronger and your significant other should be getting pretty worn out. Every person is different but, some things are pretty universal.


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 21, 2020)

Late response: but more info for any lurkers.

I did 50mg everyday day of Tren-A.
Day 4+ Much much much sweatier all day (I would drip from the armpits and back while standing in line at Costco), raging boner and horniness
Day 5+ Lighter sleep

No real noticeable strength gains. Some added shoulder definition.

For real though, the horniness of Tren was extreme. I normally have a low libido: like jerk off every 2-3 days. This put me at 2x a day.


----------



## Rider (Oct 22, 2020)

At that dose, you should start to feel the effect in about a week.  Btw, that’s a high dose for first time Tren Ace use.  Running it like that every other day makes more sense.


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 22, 2020)

Yeah, but I’m pretty sure my source was bad. So it was probably underdosed severely.


----------



## RussellS2020 (Nov 15, 2020)

So same here for me. I was running test and deca and as soon as I started pinning Tren A it was within 2-3 days I felt a tremendous boost in the gym.


----------



## Xxplosive (Dec 21, 2020)

Every time I've ever pinned Tren A, even middle of a long cycle with burnt receptors, i feel it immediately. Vascularity jumps on me within a day and i can pin in the morning, leave immediately to go lift, and feel it in my grip strength when im at the gym.


----------



## Jin (Dec 21, 2020)

Xxplosive said:


> Every time I've ever pinned Tren A, even middle of a long cycle with burnt receptors, i feel it immediately. Vascularity jumps on me within a day and i can pin in the morning, leave immediately to go lift, and feel it in my grip strength when im at the gym.



Your mind, very powerful it is.


----------



## CJ (Dec 21, 2020)

Xxplosive said:


> Every time I've ever pinned Tren A, even middle of a long cycle with burnt receptors, i feel it immediately. Vascularity jumps on me within a day and i can pin in the morning, leave immediately to go lift, and feel it in my grip strength when im at the gym.



I prefer my receptors cooked medium.


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 21, 2020)

Xxplosive said:


> Every time I've ever pinned Tren A, even middle of a long cycle with burnt receptors, i feel it immediately. Vascularity jumps on me within a day and i can pin in the morning, leave immediately to go lift, and feel it in my grip strength when im at the gym.



The only tren I feel the first day is tren base 40mins preworkout.

Tren a, between 3-7 days. Tren e about 2wks. Though it can be dose dependent as well


----------



## MrInsensitive (Dec 21, 2020)

Whicked-impulse said:


> just curious, this is my first time using tren at all running tren a .6ml ed and 250mg test ew. Only on my 6th day and ik test c takes a few weeks to build up in the body. But what about the tren? I always heard a couple days to a week for it to kick in full. I feel nothing different, nothing changed noticably while at the gym. No extra hunger. Nothing. Am i just a person who went with what others said and believed it to be rolling at the first week or does it actualy take a little longer?



personally, I take a small dose of tren when I run it because I’m a huge fan of micro dosing. It keeps me feeling useful I guess. I’m one of the rare few that actually enjoys pinning ED. Running 50mg ED of A and by day 3 I notice hardness in my biceps. By day 5 I start veining out in my delts. Like spider veins. It’s pretty wicked. By day 10 my strength almost goes up 10lbs on iso moves.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Dec 21, 2020)

Here’s a pic of what I mean. Every time by day 10&12.


----------



## Jin (Dec 21, 2020)

MrInsensitive said:


> Here’s a pic of what I mean. Every time by day 10&12.



You look sick man!

But I feel like there’s a reason you’re covering your legs?


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 21, 2020)

MrInsensitive said:


> Here’s a pic of what I mean. Every time by day 10&12.


My favorite aspect of tren is probably the increased muscular endurance allowing for a ton of volume, and the rate of recovery, getting like I didn't even workout when I leave the gym

And ya the vascularity between mast and tren hits nicely. Makes me flushed red all over and warmer to the touch even with bp under control


----------



## MrInsensitive (Dec 21, 2020)

Jin said:


> You look sick man!
> 
> But I feel like there’s a reason you’re covering your legs?


I will admit, they’re not my best feature. I lack machines, lots of cardio but only leg extension and squats/dead’s. They’re nothing to be ashamed of. I don’t think. I love em. I just wish they were AS big as the rest of me. 
thanks for the comp brother. I appreciate that. Although, I’m sure, here, I’m a dime a dozen. At least.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Dec 21, 2020)

Adrenolin said:


> My favorite aspect of tren is probably the increased muscular endurance allowing for a ton of volume, and the rate of recovery, getting like I didn't even workout when I leave the gym
> 
> And ya the vascularity between mast and tren hits nicely. Makes me flushed red all over and warmer to the touch even with bp under control
> View attachment 11103



dude, you look AWESOME! Yes sir! Well done, friend. Nooiice


----------



## DOOM (Dec 21, 2020)

MrInsensitive said:


> Here’s a pic of what I mean. Every time by day 10&12.


Nice work man!


----------

